# Cost and Labor to Convert Column to Floor in 72 GTO



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm wondering from those who have made the conversion, what is the real cost and labor to convert a column shift to a floor shift for both 4sp manual, or a floor shift Automatic console addition?

Any regrets or issues to be aware of?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

First I must ask, why do you want to change it?

Bench seat column shift is rarer/different than most other GTO's (although maybe not as valuable or desirable to some) and by losing the bench seat (if you have a bench) you lose the arm rest and the ability to ride 3 in the front. 

I have a factory 4 speed bench car (converted to 5 speed) and I like the fact that it is "different" but that's me.

I've seen some column shift bucket seat cars too. I think that happened if you ordered an auto but did'nt buck up for a console. Those were 69 and earlier cars though, never seen a 70 or newer built like that but they may be out there. I have seen some Firebirds 70 and newer built like that though.

If you need seats and console plus a shifter for an auto I would say the price could be between 2 and 3K to convert. If you want a 4 or 5 speed add another 2 to 4K. Thats just a ball park and if you got lucky and pieced it together you could do it a little cheaper but I think 2K for the auto/bucket/console setup would be a deal.


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks ALKY. The reason I'm
Interested in the swap is that I am considering buckets, and thought it would look strange with nothing on the floor in between the seats. 

My bench seat isn't correct for my year, and has no armrest or headrests. I've been trying to find a complete bench in great shape from a 70-72 with armrest for quite some time and haven't had any luck.

After seeing these rough estimates, I think I'm back on the hunt for a nice bench replacement. I would like to add some extra bolstering and padding like some had with the deluxe bench I've seen a couple examples of..


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

